# Recommendations please: something odd and inexpensive.



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi

I'm looking to get some inexpensive unusual beans - I had those strawberry vibe ones from rave - had some funky ones from has bean before.

Despite my fondness to avoid heavy dark roasts I moved towards something medium-dark from rave today - but does anyone have any unusual ideas - or anything that stood out as odd / unusual / special.

Any recommendations welcome! Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

New Rwandan from Foundry perhaps?

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/karengera-washing-station-rwanda/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to get some inexpensive unusual beans - I had those strawberry vibe ones from rave - had some funky ones from has bean before.
> 
> ...


Anything 'Naturally' processed (instead of 'Washed') would suit your request if I understand it correctly? HasBean usually have a good selection but most roasters have offerings.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/burundi-mutara-hill-natural


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Anything 'Naturally' processed (instead of 'Washed')


Ok, I need educating.........feel free as to tell me why? I wanna learn as seem to be hovering around the light - but moreso mid roast fruity funky ground at moment.

Just trying to get educated Jonc not steal the thread........take it we are losing something in the washing of?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ok, I need educating.........feel free as to tell me why? I wanna learn as seem to be hovering around the light - but moreso mid roast fruity funky ground at moment.
> 
> Just trying to get educated Jonc not steal the thread........take it we are losing something in the washing of?


http://stumptowncoffee.com/processing/natural-process/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Learned something new today. Thanks jeebsy.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Aha cool, hugs for the Jeebsy!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> http://stumptowncoffee.com/processing/natural-process/


Learning all the time...


----------

